# Black Reach Ork Conversions?



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

After purchasing Assault on Black reach nearly a year ago, I began a fairly nice marine army.
I'm really interested in Orks at the moment, yet, through various methods of conversion,(and some other mishaps)have very little left in the line of Nobz and Boyz.

I'm OK with buying Boyz, they're 20 euro for ten of them, and that's a good deal.I want to make the most of what I have.Nobs are cheap enough too.In fact,even Grotz look rather appealing.

I want to know if there are any conversions for the assault on black reach set regarding orks.I have a couple of my own ideas using some bitz,but I want to hear from you,community.

I currently have:
1 warboss
3 DeffKoptas
A few Boys
A couple of Nobs
A killa kan

I also have a reasonable Bits Box,with soem Ork bitz but mostly marine bits.

Thanks,
Commander Sytus.

View The Blog Post and View pictures of some of the Orks on Dub-Hammer!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The deffkoptas make are really good for converting into bikes. I have no interest in using the koptas in my list so I'm just turning them into nob bikers. Here is the first one I did to show you what I mean. This is the warboss and kopta from the AoBR set used together with a few extra bitz I had laying around.


















Hope that helps:victory:


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

ooh,I'm loving that Biker.
Anyone else?


----------



## darkhero185 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah
thats awesome man nice job


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is Champion. Are the rear tracks of the early model rhino?
REP


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> That is Champion. Are the rear tracks of the early model rhino?
> REP


.

Predator..., but same thing.:wink:


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Ontopic?
Any help?
At all?


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Just kitbashed this little guy.
A nice little burna boy.
Read The whole post and see more pics on Dubhammer!


----------

